# Position of patient in surgery???



## linstedtt (May 1, 2008)

I work for a group of anesthesiologists and CRNA's, and we desperately need a guide to each position of the patient during surgery with a detailed description of each one.  We need proof from either a coding manual or reference guide as to what exactly each of these positions are.  Does anyone know of a guide with these positions described in it??  Please let me know, it's an urgent matter.  

Thank you!!


----------



## cmartin (Jun 17, 2008)

My medical dictionary is ancient, but it does have a page of them under "position" [Dorland's Illustrated, 26th Edition]
C.Martin, CPC-GENSG


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jun 18, 2008)

*Stedman's*

I have the Stedman's Medical Dictionary for the Health Professions and Nursing, Illustrated, Fifth Edition (copyright 2005), and it includes a color plate illustration (plate 39) that shows the various positions. There are no descriptions just the illustrations or photos.


----------

